# Breed Rec for Family?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

We had a Bichon Friese. She was not well socialized as a puppy so she was not the friendliest but the books say they are "a happy friendly dog." They are sturdy little dogs who don't shed. She was really hard to house break but she was supposed to be my daughter's dog and she would not leave her in the crate. I loved her but I don't think I would ever have a small dog again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I literally started laughing when running a search on AKC's website.

If you don't know what breed you want but kinda want a certain group (terrier) and quiet/non barkers (infrequent)..... and the results = grand total of 1 breed - Glen of Imaal terrier. 

I've seen them at dog shows - there's an exhibitor who usually shows up to set up grooming the same time I do and we set up together.... her dogs are really nice and quiet.

Other terriers I've always liked are Westies and Cairns - I've always thought they were smart and biddable. Have seen really nice ones in obedience. Yorkies too - are really wonderful training dogs, believe it or not.

Schnauzers and scottish terriers are the worst. I especially hate the screamy scottish terriers. >.<


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

I will chime in only as a large breed lover, my experience with small breed is only as a foster "parent" and a dog sitter, the main problem with the small breeds seems to be training and or lack there-off , it appears to me that when a large dog owner trains, they understand that they will have to have a voice control of the dog eventually.
SOME Small dog owners simply pick up the dog when they misbehave, which produces yappy demanding dogs who are under impression they are in charge of everything 
the fact that when they are picked up they are on the level with human faces doesn't help either.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

I have PTS after dog sitting an Imaal Terrier! 

They look and feel like a Westie that has become a crazy gym mad body builder. So so strong physically and he was so head strong.

He was intact and approx 4 years old. Owners said he was such a rare breed they wanted to keep the option of breeding from him, they weren’t dog breeders! 

Off they went on holiday leaving me to dog sit. 

Anyway he was so so Randy! He would use his short front legs to grip on incredibly tight with all his muscley strength to hump my leg. He was constantly trying to hump with intent the British Bulldog who was having none of it but often got trapped by the Imaal. 
Oh and the owners had just taken in a stray dog! A medium sized skinny mutt. 

I was in the large garden with the 3 dogs supervising as despite not being warned by the owners I had cottoned on that all was not well in this pack! 

Imaal terrier is trying to mount the bulldog so I attempt to intervene and save her and the Imaal Terrier knocks me flat to the ground (I am 5ft 9 and not a skinny twig) and mounts me! 

Also I had a weird incident with a local arsonist set the front garden alight, after firemen put it out the police come in to take my statement. 2 male policies officers. One is Asian (Indian or Pakistani), possibly Muslim, and within those cultures dogs as indoor pets isn’t thought well of. You can tell the guy isn’t comfortable with the 3 dogs, he was right to be nervous, as the Imaal snuck up behind him and attached himself with those powerful front paws and humped away! I couldn’t get him off! 

Never met another Imaal Terrier and hope I am lucky enough for this to continue. So yeah my sample is small. 

So my vote is for a Bichon Frise NOT an Imaal Terrier!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CCoopz - I had the misfortune of reading that while sipping my starbucks over here. Coffee spewing almost on my keyboard while I'm laughing. OMG. I can't even imagine.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

I was lucky as a child I had a terrier mutt that didn’t bark much but he sure did howl

yes bichon could be a good choice never had a personal experience but what I’ve read is when properly socialized are suppose to be quite friendly


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Megora said:


> CCoopz - I had the misfortune of reading that while sipping my starbucks over here. Coffee spewing almost on my keyboard while I'm laughing. OMG. I can't even imagine.


Honestly it was one of the craziest weeks of my life. I was only 25, postgrad student trying to earn some money.
The incident described happened on the first day/evening. 
It got worse.
2 days later I was walking all three dog’s on the lead in the park. It was south london, didn’t really have another option.
Imaal see’s a bitch he wants to hump, no joke he pulls me over and drags me and the two other dogs along a couple metres, I end up with bloody grazes down my arms and knees. 
Oh and on the last day/night that happens to be a bank holiday, (vets shut) the bulldog with a very bad flat face so can’t breathe properly gets kennel cough. I stay up all night feeding it ice chips to keep it alive. 

I worked my way through some work of their expensive wine to get through the week. 
Owners got back and they paid me double! They owned me after my trauma! They were nice people though. 

Incidentally the man was a drummer that had worked for the Eurythmics (Annie Lennox), Seal and Robbie Williams.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> My partner's parents byb mini schnauzers are getting on in age. They've been talking about getting another dog when they pass on. I don't have that much experience with any of the small breeds, but the biggest complaints they had about these dogs was that they were not the friendliest to dogs/people/etc and the barking. They love the fact that there isn't piles of dog hair all over the floor.
> 
> I've told them that if they do decide on getting a dog I can help them search and find one that will fit their lifestyle. I was thinking another mini schnauzer but that still could become a dog with stranger danger and a barker.
> 
> ...


I have a real soft spot for confirmation English Cocker Spaniels. Those big ears! I like American Cocker Spaniels to just don’t see many over here. 
If I got a second dog I would get the former.
Friendly, people dogs and their coat needs some grooming to keep it neat and tidy but not loads. Cuddly too like GR’s. Nice energy levels for a good walk. But not hyper or over energetic like working working cockers I see that are only pets so no outlet for their innate characteristics.
Oh just re-read. 20lbs limit, so probably too big.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I always wanted a cavalier king Charles. I like Maltese also. 
My favorite is the Golden retriever though. Obviously


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you all!!

A Bichon has been on my radar but I am so unsure about temperament because I've not met one in person. I will be adding them to the list now. 

A Glen of Imaal had not even crossed my mind, but I can see how they would be a good fit. Though with CCoopz example maybe not LOL. 

I agree with you completely ontariodogsitter!! I may never own a toy breed, but large breeds need to be trained compared to small breed complacency lol. I can't pick up my 70+ lb dogs!

I would like cockers, but I think they may be too loud. The ones I have met have been quite obnoxious barkers. They were byb though, so maybe I need to meet a purebred one.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I bet they would LOVE a Westie or Cairn. Possibly even a yorkie. Are most of these dogs fairly healthy? Compared to the CKCS?


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> Thank you all!!
> 
> A Bichon has been on my radar but I am so unsure about temperament because I've not met one in person. I will be adding them to the list now.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about obnoxious barkers but I have come across many placid non-barky cocker spaniels but they have been high quality roan (coat colour) show cockers. 

I also like Tibetan Terriers, quite a few around here. An adorable 😊 pair Teddy and I come across regularly. I also dated a fireman who had one! Leftover from an ex 🤣. She was very fun with her people. I am prefer the Tibetan’s where their coats are kept short ish, not the almost floor touching length. 

Friendly but not as friendly as GR’s or Cockers. They are a little aloof with strangers but not stand offish. They just don’t live to be acknowledged by people other than their people. They can be fun and playful with their people. Never noticed them being noisey or even particularly barking when out on walks. Not sure about in the home. Fireman’s one was quiet as a mouse indoors. 

But reading about them makes it seem like their grooming could be a bit much. But they talk about the grooming of the long hair. So might be different with short hair. Also they are slightly larger than preferable at more like 20 something lb’s. 

Growing up I had a close friend with a Bichon Frise, when I was approx 4-12 years old. I remember her being very cute, very friendly and playful with us kids in the garden. But never overwhelming for us kids. Not noisey or nippy like the toy poodle they had around the same time. The poodle had to be shut in the house sometimes to stop her nipping us. But that was my one and only close relationship with a Bichon. Have seen them around when walking our old dog and now Teddy. Perfectly friendly dogs that mainly Retirees seem to have. Young families seem to have a Bichon Frise cross. One of the ‘designer’ dogs like Cavachon.

One of my best friends growing up had a Westie. Had very strong ratting instinct, killed all her Guinea pigs in one slaughter session after getting into their shed. Another friend in my teens mum bred westie’s. I found the puppies intolerably yappy. But adult westies I see out and about are quiet and mellow.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Crying over Ccoop dogsitting saga! The police officers... what a hoot! 

I am a Westie vote, my dear friend just lost hers last year at 14 and is just picking her new westie puppy up today, so precious and they are lovely family dogs.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Last input promise! 
Border Terrier? I think they are very cute with their bearded old man look. Low maintenance coat, bit of brushing and occasional stripping of coat My old boss who was super into running used to take his on runs with him. So possibly too high an energy level for your in-laws? 
My cousin rented a basement flat from two Doctors who lived above and were at work a lot, as she worked freelance from home the BT spent most of his time with her. He was a very good cuddler. BT’s I come across with Teddy can more than keep up with him when playing.

I’m afraid no experience with Cairn’s.

Hope they find a nice suitable dog for their lifestyle.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

House sat with two Bichon on Vancouver Island, lovely dogs, some teeth misalignment problems, so probably not well bred, very biddable.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree with many of the suggestions you’ve gotten so far, but for what it’s worth, I wouldn’t be so quick to eliminate the mini schnauzer. My grandmother had schnauzers when I was a kid and they were all barky and somewhat nasty. But in the last few years I’ve met quite a few schnauzers who were lovely dogs with wonderful temperaments. A couple were excellent agility dogs. Still, they ARE terriers and will probably bark more than a Bichon or a spaniel. But if they like them I would think that getting one from a reputable breeder could result in a very nice pet, especially with decent training and socialization.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

not for everyone, but I really love American hairless terriers and hey they fit the minimal shedding requirements hahaha. how about a papillon? The ones I've met are not noisy and they are really really smart and trainable. I adore chihuahuas but they are a wild card in terms of barking (mine is on the spectrum of noisy devil). 

Yorkies.... I've met more noisy yorkies than silent ones!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I grew up with a cocker. He was the friendliest little dog to mostly everyone but was unsure around children and definitely was a barker. He was really BYB though so perhaps a well bred cocker would be nice, though I still have heard temperaments can be iffy.

I love border terriers. Friends of mine have two of them. They are SO adorable and not really terrier-y compared to others in the terrier group. The ones I know are friendly and goofy. The first time I met these two borders they were curled up in my lap after a few minutes of meeting me.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Papillon and they can be wonderful if properly socialized. He is the hardiest small breed I have ever been around. I would also look at King Charles Cavalier.
Jules


----------



## Winnie’smom (Jul 16, 2020)

We had a rescued Cavalier (he was 4 when he came to live with us). He was the sweetest and most gentle dog, and he rarely barked ( the no barking is not breed standard, but was lovely). Given his life before rescue it was apparent that he didn't come from a reputable breeder, and unfortunately, like so many cavs, he died of mitral valve disease at 9 years old. It was beyond heart breaking. Honestly, our golden puppy's personality reminds us of our cavalier in many ways. I wouldn't count out a king charles cavalier, but I would make sure to go through a very knowledgable breeder. They do shed, but not nearly as much as a golden.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd share this for fun.... 

This was a Tibbie that I met at a dog show. I was sharing grooming space with the owner/handlers. Cutest dogs ever. 

CKC - as mentioned already, heart issues.... are heart breaking in such a sweet and beautiful breed. And even going with a good breeder, there are still concerns about hearts. They are also very small and I've joked with a friend that I could never own and show one, as they are SUPPOSED to have raggedy grinch feet. >.< 

Shih tzus - have been greatly overbred + they have a coat that requires grooming. Which many people automatically just do. The ones I've met in person are big dogs in a small package - but also very sweet. They've got the big sweet eyes and lap dog tendencies..... and also are pretty popular at horse barns. The one I knew took herding (from outside the pasture fences) very seriously with his big GSD brothers.  

I've said before that if it weren't for that crazy coat, I'd get a shihtzu in a heartbeat.  Even my mom who is a die hard big dog person fell in love with these shihtzus that somebody we knew had. 

I literally don't know if any of the above dogs are known to be barkers. The ones I knew - did not bark. But that doesn't mean anything. I guess put it this way, I know people with schnauzers who compete in obedience with them - and their dogs are super quiet. But every schnauzer I've met outside of obedience training circles are screamers. Scotties too. 

Border Terriers have been mentioned already - and actually they are a bit more vocal. I know people who have issues with talkers in obedience.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Will definitely look into a Tibbie!! I appreciate all the responses here, I've made a list and I'm going to try to talk to breeders of these breeds at the next show I go to. Thank you guys so much


----------

